# Weave Poles



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Katie, are you on? 

She does agility with her dog Dusty and I'm sure could advise you.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

20" between each pole is the most commonly used and I'm pretty sure it's okay in all venues in the US ...


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Katie!


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Yes, thanks! That's just what I needed to know for my dog, too.


----------

